# #1 vs #2 grading?



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

So I ended up with 6 billies out of this years crop and haven't had any success selling them. A local processor is paying $2.25 for 40-60 lbs and $2.00 for 60-80 lbs. Both of those prices are for #1 goats. I've never heard the term "#1's" before. What are #1 goats? What are their characteristics? Is there a list of criteria they're looking for? Any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I think 1 is ideal market condition. Meaning that they are not sick looking and are a good weight. You get the best prices for 1's. I think 2 means that they are healthy looking but are on the lower end of their average weight, so they need more weight on them. A 3 would be a thin, unhealthy looking goat. That's what it is at our local sale barn anyway


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## GoatRoper (Jun 26, 2013)

Follow this link to goat grading:

http://www.vdacs.virginia.gov/marketnews/grading/slaughtergoatgrading.pdf

BTW those prices quoted from that slaughter house is pretty good considering that's a small bunch of goats (6). Also must consider there's no per head auction fees. But, then again, timing a good auction at the right time of year you might could do better especially if you have access to cheap feed/forage/pasture.


----------



## Crowbar032 (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, my neighbor has 6 as well for 12 total. I could maybe do better, but feed bill would possibly offset. My square bales of hay would probably sell for more in the winter too. Thanks for the responses and link.


----------

